# Caulk and granite countertop



## debbieindy (Nov 23, 2011)

My granite backsplash leads to a tiled wall in the kitchen and it's time to recaulk. I can't identify what type of caulk the previous owner used as it's hard as a rock - trying to use a utility knife to scrape the stuff off -- no good. However the caulk that finishes the tile and under the cabinets where the task lights are is softer. Weird. First of all, how would I remove the hard stuff without damaging the granite and secondly, what type of caulk would you recommend for replacement.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use my ossilating saw with a carbide or diamond blade on it.
They may have used unsanded grout instead of caulking.
Any tile store or even Lowes or HD will have matching caulking in the flooring area in sanded and unsanded.


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

its probably grout.......but change of plane typically calls for caulk and not grout.....perhaps thats why yours is in need of repair? Just be careful not to chip or crack the top.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If it as hard as plastic--it's likely Poly Seam Seal--nasty stuff to remove--razor blade is the safest--

Multi-tool like Joe suggested could work--but be careful not to scratch the finished surface of the stone.

I like silicone---but it takes some learning to apply it well--


----------



## debbieindy (Nov 23, 2011)

So once I remove the old stuff, I should use silicone caulk on the backsplash (i.e. caulk for kitchen and bath)?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Do NOT - ever - ever use 100% silicone on anything that will need to be painted. 
Ever.
It will repel paint- because that is what silicone does. And the resins are very hard to remove.
Stone to stone- ok- but not stone to wall.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> Do NOT - ever - ever use 100% silicone on anything that will need to be painted.
> Ever.
> It will repel paint- because that is what silicone does. And the resins are very hard to remove.
> Stone to stone- ok- but not stone to wall.


I would modify this to say Do Not - ever - ever use 100% silicone on anything except as a waterproof sealer. Period. It is a sealer and in spite of marketing hype, not a caulk. Once applied, it is near impossible to ever get it all off.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry---thanks Brushjockey---silicone -stone to stone---a latex caulk elsewhere.


----------



## debbieindy (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks. It is stone to stone. So the silicone and paint brings up another point -- is it okay then to paint a bathroom, then seal with silicone realizing of course you'd need to remove the silicone if you ever wanted to paint again.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

NO!
It is nearly impossible to remove the silicone. That is the point.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> NO!
> It is nearly impossible to remove the silicone. That is the point.


Listen to this painter---there are wonderful paintable caulks-- avoid silicone except for special wet places like tile to tile--stone to stone---


----------



## debbieindy (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I'm using a Dremel and 90% done. Wow, what a job.


----------



## Aaric williams (Feb 27, 2012)

Granite is an ordinary and popularly occurring type of igneous rock. But installing it to your kitchen adds a great look and enhances the beauty of your home. A polished granite countertop adds an element of elegance to any kitchen.


----------



## farstar (Nov 28, 2012)

Should granite be polished by installers and should silicone be use between counter top and back splash granite piece? Because it seems to stain the granite lighter granite stone.


----------

